# Nice job Adam Vance on your bfl win!



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fellow ogf member Adam Vance, a good friend of Fishingredhawk and I won the BFL super tournament on Old Hickory Lake in Tennessee. This was a 2 day event and based on the weights ,it sure looked like some tough fishing. Great job Adam, keep it up.

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/bassfishing/bfl/tournament/2012/6897/old-hickory-lake-boater-results/

Adam moved to the nashville area from columbus a few years ago.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Haha, thanks Marshal. I haven't been on here for a long time and I came over to read about the X-series and this was at the bottom of the page


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congradulations Adam on yet anouther BFL win! You have came along way since the first time I met you. And at the pace you are going , it wont be long until we see you fishing with the big boys on the pro circuit!!! You are the man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nickadams said:


> Haha, thanks Marshal. I haven't been on here for a long time and I came over to read about the X-series and this was at the bottom of the page


Ya its too bad your accomplishment is overshadowed by the X cheating thing. Congrats!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Adam! Yeah been a while right? Glad to see you're putting the move to TN to good use


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

+1 from ne buckeyes!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go adam!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't understand why Adam's win would be overshadowed by the X series deal. There is no connection at all....Congrats Adam !!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> I don't understand why Adam's win would be overshadowed by the X series deal. There is no connection at all....Congrats Adam !!


You're right, there is no connection. My point was simply this. With nearly 12,000 views and 140 replies on the X thing, vs 300 (8), its easy to see what people are tuning into!


----------

